# Chevre Pound Cake - heavy!



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I made the Chevre Pound Cake recipe from cheesemaking.com's goat cheese booklet. The flavor is heavenly, but the texture is incredibly heavy.

Any suggestions?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

No suggestions, but I may just try it!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Rose said:


> I made the Chevre Pound Cake recipe from cheesemaking.com's goat cheese booklet. The flavor is heavenly, but the texture is incredibly heavy.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Strawberries and whipped cream!


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

Rose said:


> Any suggestions?


not without seeing the recipe..

Are there eggs in the recipe?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes, and you cream the butter and sugar, then whip the eggs in one at a time.

I'm thinking that next time, I may separate the eggs and whip the whites, then fold it all back together.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

oh, I thought you were talking about a cheesecake, not a pound cake, sorry, I have no experience with a pound cake. In fact, I have never heard of a chevre pound cake.


----------

